# I'm Camping Right Now!



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hello Everyone!

I am camping right now on the Central California coast where we are having some pretty severe weather! We drove over from the Fresno area Friday night, between storms and it has been wild ever since! High winds and lots of rain.

Last night, it rained all night and this morning at 7:30 I looked out and all I could see was water. A quick look out the other side of the trailer showed the same view! 30 seconds later there was a loud knock on the door. It was my best buddy who is the campground host. He was ordering an evacuation of the campground!!! It was high tide and the main drain for the campground was overwhelmed and water was pouring in. The good thing was there was only about 20 RV's and trailers still there. I told my wife to pack up the inside stuff and I would get the truck ready to hook up the Outback.

The fist thing I saw was my Honda 2000 sitting in about 8 in. of water! I had thought I was being carefull when I had set it on a couple of boards. The little gas can had floated about 200 feet away as had 3 of my wheel chocks. I got everything stowed away and it looked like the water had stopped raiseing so I went to help my friend. Lots of debries all over the campground. Camping gear, trash and mud.

We have been camping in the rain before, in the Outback, but not like this!!! The trailer has done just great. No leaks

By 11am things had sorta calmed down so I headed back to the trailer to clean up.

Now at 2pm it's still raining off and on but the worst is over. O yeah, its still blowing pretty hard but we are hanging in here.

By the way, the Honda wouldn't start, so I carried it down to the restroom and got the blow dryer going on it. I finally had to pull the electronics end off and dry out the connectors. Got it fired up right there in the bathroom and carried it back to the trailer running like a champ. There are great little generators.

Anyway, the forcast is for sunny skys and 65 degrees the rest of the week so I think we will have a good time until we return home on the weekend.

Walter


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Walter,

Glad to hear you didn't have any real damage sunny Hopefully, the rest of the week will nice where you can really enjoy the trip.


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

I am glad to hear everything so far is alright! Where abouts on the coast are you?
Here back in the central valley in Exeter we have had 4" of rain since Friday afternoon, so I hope everything is fine when you get home. Keep us posted!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You wild Outbackers and your crazy camping trips.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

good luck with the rest of your camping trip, hope it dries out. California might have the warm weather, but it seems exceptionaly violent this winter when I watch the news forn NY. We had pouring rain most of the day and now it's changing to snow, weather still sdays rain yet my lawn is covered and it's getting colder. I guess the weather people are wrong again...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that you're hanging on there
Hope the weather clears up for you and the rest of you're trip
Also happy to hear that your gen will running like a champ

Don


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hello again everyone,

Well, the winds are finanny dying down, from 60MPH! We are drove into town (Morro Bay) and when we came back we found a near miss for the Outback! A small tree fell and missed the trailer by 2-3 feet!!! It had been our windbreak.

Anyway, things are much better now so Motel 6 wont' get us tonight.









Walter


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hang in there, Walter! Sheesh!









I don't know what kind of water the C.G. was flooded with, but if it was salt water you will want to be VERY THOROUGH getting it cleaned out of all the nooks and crannies. That little Honda generator (as well as the underside of you TV & TT, brakes, etc.) may be a real trooper, but salt water is a killer!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am sure glad everything is ok and you are hanging in. Your weather is even making news in the Great White North.

Thor


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Keystone should hire you in their PR department. It's hard to beat an Outback.

Leon


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Good to hear YOU WERE MISSEd! cby the ttree and the water. 
Be careful out there.









Dallas


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Walt,

Are you still out there? We are hoping you have not floated away!

Soggy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hey Guys,

We made it back home this afternoon and all in all a great trip. The rest of the week the weather was really nice and it warmed up into the 60's. Not bad for winter!

Doug: the water that flooded into the generator was fresh water... thank goodness and it all looked clean inside so I think all will be ok. I used it the rest of the week with no problems.

I did find one tiny leak on the trailer and it was on the top of the door by the bunks, a little hole in the silicon. I've got a piece of carpet on the floor there and it soaked up the water like a sponge. I fixed it right away. I think I'm going to put some gutter extensions on so water is not running down the side of the trailer in the future.

Anyway, the Outback is parked in the driveway and everything is put away.

Walter


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Walter,

Glad to hear you are home safe and sound! We were worried you might be most of the way to Hawaii by now! (Wouldn't that be a sight... pulling ashore at Waikiki with your Outback!







)

Glad that the rest of the trip went better than the start. Lets's see some pictures soon!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Firedude's Homepage

For some pictures of my camping, check out my best friends webpage above.

Also, here's a link to the gutter extensions I was talking about:Gutter Extensions

Walter


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You sure Thor was not camping nearby?







The rain seemed to follow him in 05. Its 06 maybe not this year.

John


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

We left for pismo new years eve and stayed till the following wednesday. Definitely some crazy weather with some pretty bad flooding in areas. We stayed at the pismo village but our original plans were to stay at morro dunes. Our trailer worked flawless with no leaks and held up very well to the high winds. Luckily our campground had very minor flooding and couple of fallen trees which didnt seem to cause any damage that i could see. Glad to see you guys made it through the storm unscathed


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I'm glad you made it through the weather OK too.







Sat.-Sun.-Mon. was definitely EXTREAM camping. However, everyone knows that us Outbackers are a tough bunch!









Walter


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

There is a new camping law - 06 no rain when Thor is camping. sunny

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you guys made it through your camping trips unscathed

Ya Thor you see if it's a no rain season when you're camping









Don


----------

